# Office Summer BBQ



## Sarsie (4 Jul 2006)

Hi All;
Can anybody recommend a venue for an office summer BBQ. We’d like somewhere outdoors (rooftop bar would be great and we’d prefer city centre as we are a number of offices joining together for the event. Tried Fitzsimons and Odessa – all booked up. Alternatively, does anyone know of any outdoor space that is available to rent, and then we could just arrange the caters to come in. Thanks!


----------



## CCOVICH (4 Jul 2006)

In a previous working life, we held them in Belvedere Rugby Club.  It was a fairly big company.


----------



## gauloise (4 Jul 2006)

Russell Court Hotel have an outdoor BBQ area and if the weather turns you can use the Vault nightclub up until a certain time..we organised a BBQ for about 70 people there and it was great!


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jul 2006)

Rooftop bar + inebriated staff + office rivalries = ???


----------



## TarfHead (4 Jul 2006)

Sarsie said:
			
		

> We’d like somewhere outdoors (rooftop bar would be great


 
On this point alone, Findlaters in Howth have a rooftop bar (Sky bar). It is also close to the DART if that would encourage you to leave the city centre.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> In a previous working life, we held them in Belvedere Rugby Club. It was a fairly big company.


 
did the people you had it for assualt any of the suppilers, i had a bad experience with a company in that venue


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Jul 2006)

Not that I am aware of and it's hardly relevant.


----------



## jacobean (5 Jul 2006)

Cobra on Leeson Street (formerly Darby O'Gills) organise BBQs, they have an area in the back - as it's a little less well known you might find they have dates available


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Not that I am aware of and it's hardly relevant.


 
it would be relevant in that a large event with over 100 people had no security and the venue had no plan to deal with such events, should have posted the last part in my pervious post.


----------



## CCOVICH (5 Jul 2006)

If you are merely _hiring_ the venue, then surely it is up to whoever is arranging the food etc. (i.e. the company having the BBQ) to arrange security.

Besides, if you need security for a private company function (other than to keep out interlopers), then an alcohol fuelled event is probably not a good idea.....


----------



## Ron Burgundy (6 Jul 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> Besides, if you need security for a private company function (other than to keep out interlopers), then an alcohol fuelled event is probably not a good idea.....


 
Well said, but i have seen my fair share of coprerate events end very messy. i feel its the "free bar" that causes a lot if it, the Irish just aren't able to handle it.


----------



## Sarsie (6 Jul 2006)

Thanks for all your suggestions - we went with Cobra on Leeson Steet in the end. No all we need to arrange is the sunshine.


----------



## paddyc (7 Jul 2006)

gauloise said:
			
		

> Russell Court Hotel have an outdoor BBQ area and if the weather turns you can use the Vault nightclub up until a certain time..we organised a BBQ for about 70 people there and it was great!


 

We had ours there last year and I must say it was great - plenty of free gargle mind


----------



## aonfocaleile (7 Jul 2006)

Our staff BBQ was there (Kobra) last night - food was lovely and they had plenty of bar staff on duty.


----------

